
Ask HN: Secure Domain Consignment - md5person
At the moment, my digital identity is entirely dependent on a &quot;@gmail.com&quot; address. Bank accounts, social networks accounts, digital services - all of them tied directly to my gmail account.<p>I&#x27;d like to slowly start untangling the mess. The plan is to register a 
.com domain, and start routing my emails through that instead.<p>My main concern here is losing my domain name. If I lose my domain, I&#x27;ll likely lose access to the various services tied to it, with no ability to recover access.<p>This brings me to the issue of choosing a registrar I can trust. Registrars have varying track records when it comes to trustworthiness and security. I need a company I can rely on to safely secure my domain. In the possible event of a breach, or even in an identity theft scenario - I&#x27;ll need a registrar I can work with to ensure my rights are can be restored.<p>Can anyone recommend such a service for private individuals?
======
Artemix
Here's a list of proper services:

[https://www.privacytools.io/providers/dns/](https://www.privacytools.io/providers/dns/)

I'm using Gandi (a french company) right now without an issue, too.

------
bradknowles
I’ve used GANDI for all my personal vanity domains for many more years than I
care to count.

Highly recommended.

